# New Betta Owner



## AmberN0el (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi! So I purchased my first Betta yesterday. He's a sweet little veiltail. Unfortunately my soft heart purchased the most sickly looking one at the store. He's in a 5 gallon tank that's been cycled, heated and has a filter. I believe he has clamped fins which is to be expected I suppose considering his life before I brought him home. Yesterday he was very lethargic and wouldn't eat but today hes much more active and has a very healthy appetite. My question is: about how long does it take to heal his poor fins? I'm sure it's not an exact science, but I've barely left the side of the fish tank and want to know when to stop worrying and just let nature do the work if you will?


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Like anything, it will take time. And just like the saying "a watched pot never boils", you probably won't notice the difference: I know from experience that the fish next to my desk never grow until my wife comes in and looks. Since I see them every day, the small amount that they do grow is overlooked. If you watch it every day, you will be replacing your visual memory of the fins the way they are each day, so you will not see the difference. My recommendation is to take a picture of him every week, and then compare them. By the 4th picture (a month), you should see dramatic differences, and about 3 months in it should be completely healed. 

Mind you, every fish is different, and all damage is different. It might take less time, or it might take more.


----------

